# Tax back on glasses & eye test from 2008?



## Gerald Boss (18 Feb 2011)

Back in 2008 I bought two pairs of glasses and had an eye test that came to approximately €700. I wasn't long out of college so I had only been in full-time employment for about 18 - 20 months at that point. My optician told me as I was a PRSI worker I was entitled to a free eye examination and some sort of discount off the glasses which kind of explains why I spent so much.

In the opticians I filled in a form with my details including my PPS number, which he said he would send away for me. He sent the form away but I received a letter from revenue that said something along the lines of I wasn't entitled to claim for it in that tax year as I wasn't working long enough.

I never thought any more of this until today when I found the credit card receipt for the opticians from 2008 for €700. Would I be entitled to claim back anything on this bill now in 2011? All I have is the actual credit card transaction receipt, not a detailed invoice.

Gerald


----------



## porterbray (18 Feb 2011)

No, tax relief is not available for the cost of sight tests or provision of glasses. I would guess that it was not Revenue that told you that you couldn't claim, but rather Dept of Social & Family Affairs (as it was) who turned you down as you didn't have enough PRSI contibutions


----------



## chook (18 Feb 2011)

*A Guide to claiming Health/Medical Expenses Relief - IT6  *

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it6.html


----------

